# Ergo vs. Beco Butterfly



## bethie (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone shed any light for me on the two? I have a lower back issue and need to wear the baby. I have a ring sling but he's not a fan, and I need something more structured...

Looked through the reviews... none for Beco... anyone?







:


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

The older Beco (4th gen) is more like the Ergo than the new Butterfly.
I am a more experienced BWer, so I can put DS on my back in a multitude of ways. The Butterfly has a lot of safety features and limits the method of use (which make it seem cumbersome to me), but it is GREAT for little babies and parents who aren't as sure about back carries. Back carries for the Ergo will take a little more skill and practice. This is also true of the 4th gen.

The Ergo lets you carry front, back, and hip.
The Butterfly lets you carry on the front and back.
The Beco 4th gen lets you do front, back, and hip.

The Ergo is plainer (even the newly released ones with embroidery).
The Butterfly has lots of cute prints.
The Beco 4th gen also has a lot of gorgeous prints (but is no longer being produced.)

The Ergo feels heavier, takes up more space.
The Butterfly is light and folds up generally well.
The 4th gen is comparable or slightly more compact than the Butterfly.

In my experience, Beco's are more durable than Ergo's after multiple uses and washes.

If you have a small or newborn baby, the Beco Butterfly doesn't need any infant insert (because one is built in), but you would need to buy a separate infant insert with the Ergo and also with the 4th generation Beco.

Ergo sells a lot of wonderful matching accessories like a waist pack, back pack, sucking pads, and more. The Butterfly stands alone. (Although a lot of those accessories will work for any buckle carrier.)

Of the Ergo, the Beco Butterfly, and my 4th generation Beco . . . I like the 4th Generation Beco best. Out of the three, it has the most comfortable front carry because the straps can cross in back. Neither the Butterfly or the Ergo straps cross in back. Some retailers are still selling their 4th gen Beco's as clearance items.

Also, the Ergo is a shorter bodied carrier than either of the Beco's. If you have a long/tall baby who arches his or her back, you might feel more secure with either of the Beco's.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Happiestever (May 13, 2007)

HybridVigor said:


> The older Beco (4th gen) is more like the Ergo than the new Butterfly.
> I am a more experienced BWer, so I can put DS on my back in a multitude of ways. The Butterfly has a lot of safety features and limits the method of use (which make it seem cumbersome to me), but it is GREAT for little babies and parents who aren't as sure about back carries. Back carries for the Ergo will take a little more skill and practice. This is also true of the 4th gen.
> 
> The Ergo lets you carry front, back, and hip.
> ...


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's a link:
http://www.continuum-family.com/inde...roducts_id=171

They still have the Ella print. Also look up Slipskinz . . . they make covers for Beco's, so you can buy the Ella and make it look like whatever you want.

Also, the Patapum waist pack is better IMO than the Ergo one, and is compatible with most buckle carriers. Though both the Patapum and Ergo waist pack are not big enough to replace the usual diaper bag . . . They will hold keys, wallet, cards, cellphone, etc. but perhaps not all the things you would need for diapering.


----------



## mlh (Sep 29, 2005)

I really like the Ergo. It is very comfortable...I am still wearing my 4 year old in it and it feels great! Good luck


----------



## gypsyhips26 (Feb 21, 2008)

love the Butterfly...my LO is 25lbs and feels pretty light in it (front or back) and DH likes it as well (and he has some back issues)


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

I like the look of the Beco, but hate the harness thing in the Butterfly.


----------



## Happiestever (May 13, 2007)

I got the patapum waist pack like suggested and now I am completely happy with tthe beco.

It's a little late for me to buy a 4th generation since I already spent $150 plus the $25 for the waist pack, so I hope someone else can take advantage of the link.

The harness thing in the butterfly is kinda just in the way for me. But if you figure you might trade off with your DH or whoever, it may be quite convenient.

I do prefer the sleeping hood on the ergo, but again, the beco is tre jolie.

I haven't seen too many beco's around, unlike my ergo which I see all the time. I like being unique when I can. Whichever one you get, you will love. Especially when you compare it to a RS, which for me was never truly hands free. JMO though, I am sure there are many who would say otherwise.

My DS rides higher in the beco, which is better for my lower back issues.

Sorry my thoughts are so jumbled.


----------



## jennyfah (Jul 20, 2006)

Well, I'm a 4th gen Beco owner so I guess I can't say too much about the Butterfly (other than I suspect I'd be annoyed by its limitations) but I'll comment on the Beco vs. Ergo thing:

In our experience, the Beco waist strap seems to be more solid. The Ergo tends to fold over and get floppy more quickly.

The Ergo's napping hood is a little bigger, but I think the Beco's is easier to put up (no snaps, drawstrings make it quiet and fast).

I think the pocket on the Ergo is bigger and actually meant to carry something like keys; the Beco's is flat and mostly for attaching the sleeping hood.

There's not a lot of functional difference between them. I think an experienced babywearer would do well with either, so go with what you like and you'll use it more!

I do get lots of compliments on how pretty the Beco is. I have the Sky Temple print and it still makes me happy when I put it on, so I guess I picked a good fabric. I've not seen a lot of Butterfly Becos around, but I have heard their prints are different and limited.

I'm sad the 4th Gen. is out of production. Perhaps we can petition to bring it back!!

Jen
who almost always has a toddler on her back


----------

